# Mouth Ulcers - Any cures that might help?



## mandyandandy

Getting tired of sucking food now. 

Even dunking biscuits so I can eat them is getting boring. 

It is a family trait and have suffered all my life but for the past 3 months I have only had around 4 weeks without any. 

Salt water mouth rinse is mentioned alot, does this hurt, taste vile or make you sick (guessing you don't swallow it though)

Is Bonjela still as painful?

Bet one of you will have something that will work. 

Thanks for your time
Mandy


----------



## Briarose

Hi my Friends Husband used to suffer really badly with ulcers, and someone suggested ( I have a feeling a Doctor whilst on hols in Turkey) taking vitamin B tablets daily, I know it def worked for him.

*Edit to add just googled it and most info refers to vitamin B12
http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/mouthulcers1.shtml

Put into google mouth ulcers and vitamin B.


----------



## 1302

Orabase was good but think they have discontinued it! Have you tried 'Igloo' for some relief?
Whilst on subject of mouths, does anyone here suffer from "burnt mouth syndrome'? I have had it for nearly 3 years and not found relief from anything, getting really fed up of it now  
Alison


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I used to suffer a lot in my teens. Grampa told me to gargle and swill a tot of whisky around my mouth and than swallow it.
Sometimes I had to do this five or six times to feel the benefit.

Dave p :roll:


----------



## xgx

Have you tried any of the 'over the counter' stuff such as 'Corsadyl' (sp) ?


----------



## Zebedee

J99Dub said:


> Orabase was good but think they have discontinued it!
> Alison


Condolences Mandy, Mrs Zeb is a fellow sufferer.

The full name of her very effective jollop is -

*Adcortyl in Orabase.* (Triamcinolone Acetonide)

It is easily available off prescription :- >> see here <<

Mrs Zeb is plagued with mouth ulcers from time to time, and this one (recommended by the doctor) is the only one she has tried that works. She swears by it, but like most medicines it may not be as effective on everyone.

Apparently the susceptibility to mouth ulcers is linked to a gene, so it's probably hereditory, and (as far as I know) non-infectious.

Hope this helps

Dave 

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Grunhilda

I sympathise  Both Iglu and corsodyl are brilliant, but use the corsodyl gel, my dentist recommended it as the mouthwash may stain your teeth. Dry the ulcer with a cotton bud, then apply some gel to it a few times a day. I find it stops new ulcers in their tracks, especially if you put it on last thing at night. I never travel without it!


----------



## rogerandsandra

Try to find toothpaste/mouthwash without Lauryl Sulphate, I find this gives me mouth ulcers!
If you google Lauryl Sulphate you will find more information.

Sandra


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi 
I am undergoing chemo at the moment and the hospital prescribe Difflam mouth wash for oral infections and ulcers.
I think you can buy it without prescription but it is quite expensive compared to the other brands listed. 
Chris


----------



## Pammy

I suffered for years from mouth ulcers. After one had healed up, I got another. Really got me down, until I read in the CSMA magazine that Sensodyne Original (the one in the pink box) was the best thing since sliced bread as it didn't have Lauryl Sulphate in. I have always used it since then and have never suffered since. Give it a few weeks to take effect and you will be amazed at the results. Also apparently fresh pineapples are good for ulcers too, but don't know whether you eat them or rub it on :lol: 

Pammy


----------



## pippin

I suffer from aphthous ulcers.

I used Adcortyl in Orabase for years (I thought it was discontinued ages ago) but found that the paste would stick better to my teeth than to the ulcer.

In my experience, once an ulcer is established nothing, repeat nothing, will stop it until nature takes its painful course.

The breakthrough for me came from an old dentist twenty five years ago.

CORLAN pellets - hydrocortisone 2.5mg.

The moment you feel an ulcer developing - in they go!

One under the top lip, the other under the lower lip.

They gradually dissolve and flood the mouth with the cortisone.

Best used at night so the effect lasts much longer.

99% of the time it stops the ulcer in its tracks.

That pesky 1%? Just suffer! 

Corlan pellets are a P medicine at about £3 per 20 - I get them on prescription.

Give them a go but remember you have to be quick off the mark to nip the ulcer in the bud - I use them almost as a prohylactic.


----------



## Jede

The present Mrs Jede says AloeDent toothpaste is helpful.

John


----------



## Bob45

You have probably considered this but ulcers can be an indication of poor health or diet. So have you checked with your doc, herbalist, etc?
I always use bonjela and suffer the first few seconds as it does work for me.
Cheers

Bob


----------



## bozzer

My mum had awful mouth ulcers as a result of Chemo. The district nurse said Pineapple. Fresh or pineapple juice ice cubes. It did help mum. It also helps improve your diet and 1 of your 5 a day.

Jan


----------



## emmbeedee

Another vote for Corsodyl here. This was recommended to me by my doctor about 30 years ago - she said she used it herself. 
At the first sign of an ulcer slosh it around inside your mouth as much as possible, trying to concentrate it on the ulcer itself. To me, it seems that the longer you can keep it in your mouth the better it "zaps" the ulcer.
The problem with keeping it in your mouth as long as possible is the taste - it is absolutely foul - quite possibly the worst taste you have ever had in your mouth. The reward, though is that the next day the ulcer will be gone. They do a mint flavoured version as well as the original, but IME the mint one tastes even WORSE than the original!


----------



## emmbeedee

Deleted duplicate again! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## richardjames

When I get mouth ulcers I use a 'as hot as I can stand' salt solution rinsed round the mouth and spat out


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue

I used to regularly suffer from mouth ulcers. The only thing I found that worked to relieve the pain was Anbesol

Anbesol

I eventually found a cure- Avoid citrus fruit and drinks. For me it was as simple as that. If I carefully avoid anything with very much orange, lemon or grapefruit in it, I never get any ulcers!


----------



## Beetee

Try Aloe Vera....applied directly to ulcer...available from health food shops.

beetee


----------



## riverboat2001

Channel 4 has a really good source of all sorts of medical conditions explained in plain English.

http://www.channel4embarrassingilln...esearch.php?search=mouth+ulcers&action=Search


----------



## mandyandandy

Wow what a choice!! 

Thank you all so much, really interesting stuff too. 

Funny you should say that about the citrus fruits as I very rarely have them and we always have grapefruit with our breakfast when in the MH which we have been quite a bit since Christmas which is when it really took hold. 

I do know stress and tiredness can start mine which is what happened even as a child, also got swollen glands/ulcerated tonsils with tiredness. 

Andy went out and got me some of the killer Bonjella yesterday  
yep!! still hell to use but have to say did have an effect after it calmed down. 

Will check out my toothpaste content too and take a shopping list to the chemist and see what they have to help. 

Sorry for delay in replies I am only on here once a day from 7am till 8am. 

Thanks again all
Mandy


----------



## orleander

Hi,

I to have suffered from mouth ulcers and they can make you feel really miserable.

As other posts have stated it can be a sign of bad health or being run down.

After trying most remedies for me the most effective for instant relief is 
"FRADOR" available from most chemists.

You paint this on the ulcer with a cotton bud and it forms a skin over the ulcer.

Instant relief and you can drink and eat without pain.

Regards

Bob


----------



## arh

as said earlier, I use Sensodyne, that does it, takes a couple of days though


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi I posted earier about Difflam prescribed for mouth ulsers when on Chemo but I forgot to say that my own doctor prescribed High Dose Vitamin B tablets and this has also helped. 

Reading the other posts about diet reminded me that it is possible you may be lacking Vit B unless you have a love of Marmite.
Chris


----------



## bigfoot

Diet and lifestyle does play a big part,and you are more suseptable if you are tired and run down. The pineapple treatment is good also Papaya or paw paw fruit or juice. I have found that in an emergency a cup of black tea i.e no milk or sugar.
You have my sympathies,I have used Bonjela,I'm probably a bit of a masochist!


----------



## HH66

Can't help with suggestions for relief but a doctor told my partner to use those effervescent vitamin C tablets. They're about 1000mg per dose I think. When an ulcer erupts try drinking 3 of these per day. Just taking one a day seems to have kept the ulcers at bay for the most part.
HH


----------



## gromett

Funny this should come up now. I had terrible ulcers about 5 months ago and my sister said I needed to eat marmite or twiglets (vitamin B deficiency). I usually eat marmite quite a bit but had run out and not bought any in for many months. I bought a large Jar and didn't have any again until last month. I had run out of marmite again. 

Anyway to cut a long story short. I didn't believe my sister but turns out in my case she was correct.

I use Corsodyl regularly but this didn't seem to help the ulcers.

Karl


----------



## mandyandandy

I seem to have shot them in the foot with 3 applications of Bonjela (I am sure Andy only wanted to see me suffer  ) 

Started taking the Vit B tablets he also got me, so fingers crossed we may get rid for good and also pick up my energy levels , or so it says on the bottle. 

Thanks again to all of you, 

such a great site  

Mandy


----------



## pneumatician

*Mouth Ulcers*

We have always used Bonjella based upon the principle "There is no gain without pain" works well for me.

DTP mentioned his Grandpa's theory of rinsing with Alcohol.
Val is currently attending a Maxillo Facial unit where as you would expect there are a lot of oral cancer patients. Main cause is smoking and the other suggested suspects are Alcohol related.

Val's isn't oral and neither was the cause. But I have dramatically reduced my neat whisky consumption.

Steve


----------



## pippin

Yesterday afternoon I detected a small ulcer starting on the inside of my upper lip.

At bedtime in went two Corlan pellets.

This morning?

Gone!

The ulcer - silly, not my upper lip!


----------



## mandyandandy

OOIiiiiii who you calling silly??? as if anyone would have come back with that smart ar$$e answer, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

They would be great to keep in the van for emergencies. 

Not had the usual Grapefruit juice this weekend either, spoke to my mum about it and she says I was never good with orange cordial/squash either (that affected other parts we won't go into)

Mandy


----------



## suedew

Hydrogen peroxide mouthwash worked for me. Doesn't hurt if diluted as directed, foams up in your mouth and feels a bit odd, have had very few ulcers since i first used it and i used to be plagued by them.
Sue


----------



## Blizzard

If you can stand the pain - wet a finger tip, pour table salt on it and press on to the ulcer for a minute or so. It will only sting for a little while 8O and once rinsed out feels much better. Ulcer doesn't last long afterwards.

I don't get them often but this works for me.


----------



## VanFlair

lots of suggestions, but here is another one anyway, vitamin E 400iu capsule cut open and apply to the mouth ulcer, worked for my wife during chemo.


Best of luck.

Martin


----------



## Muhammad

Mouth ulcers can be defined as painful white sore on the tongue, gums, inner side of cheek and lips. Mouth ulcers are also known as Canker Sores. Best think about mouth ulcers is that they can be easily cured with easy home remedies.HOME REMEDIES FOR MOUTH ULCERS

*Eat plenty of salad with raw onions. Onions contain sulfur and have healing properties.
*Diet should include yogurt and other soured products, such as cottage cheese, and buttermilk.
*Prepare a solution by adding 2 oz hydrogen peroxide, 2 oz water, and 1 tsp each of salt and baking soda. Rinse the mouth with this solution. Do not swallow. One of the useful home remedies for mouth ulcers.
*Rinse your mouth with milk of magnesia to coat sores.
*Orange juice is helpful in preventing the canker sores of the mouth. *Drink it up in 2 or 3 days it will go away. Lack of vitamin C causes them. You can also take Vitamin C pills if you don't want to drink all that orange juice.
*Cover the ulcer with a wet tea bag; the tannin will help dry up the sore.


----------



## moblee

A few weeks ago one of my children was suffering with several ulcers,
Bonjela wasn't touching it so I went to the Chemist a bought.....Medijel definitely worked (As the moaning stopped) :lol: 

Good luck.


----------



## jud

*MOUTH ULCERS*

hi mandyandandy. like suedew said we buy 10 volume hydrogen peroxide 1 teaspoon with 1 teaspoon of hot water swill around in mouth as long bas you can and spit out because it's pure it cleans the ulcer quickly and also whitens your teeth as well P.S it will start to foam up in your mouth thats normal.all the best.


----------



## Barbar

To help prevent mouth ulcers:
- choose toothpaste that does not contain sodium laurel sulphate - i think Lidl still sell a very cheap one. 
- use a good mouth wash such as cordosyl - again without SLS in.
- minimise stress - the best thing we did was give up working for local government and go full time.
- dab ulcers with TCP. You can put it on a cotton bud and hold on the ulcer for as long as possible. Painful but works.


----------



## rosalan

Travelling in India, I was recommended to try Chlorohexadyne (I think that is how you spell it). Use only occasionally because it kills all the bacteria in your mouth, does not taste good but does work. It had to in India where there were plenty of spices and believe me you do not want to get any spices onto a mouth ulcer.
Best diluted with a little water but if your general health is poor, do not use.
Alan


----------



## gibbo

Thankfully I haven't suffered from mouth ulcers for some years, but when I did, a salt water mouth wash worked everytime. Forget over the counter stuff, hot adams ale with a dash of salt water.

One before you retire for the evening and a few during the day.


----------



## silkcut1105

mandyandandy said:


> Getting tired of sucking food now.
> 
> Even dunking biscuits so I can eat them is getting boring.
> 
> It is a family trait and have suffered all my life but for the past 3 months I have only had around 4 weeks without any.
> 
> Salt water mouth rinse is mentioned alot, does this hurt, taste vile or make you sick (guessing you don't swallow it though)
> 
> Is Bonjela still as painful?
> 
> Bet one of you will have something that will work.
> 
> Thanks for your time
> Mandy


clove oil is very good from boots


----------



## pippin

There are big differences between

1] Minimising apthous ulcers from starting

2] When they have started to preventing them from getting bigger

3] Palliative pain relief

Most of the posts in this thread have touched on one or more of the above aspects but there is no one thing that will address them all.

Salt is the only thing that comes even close to all three.

All the other treatments are valid but generally only for one of the stages.

Sad, but true - many years of painful experience!


----------

